# AC11002 - 4-16x50 IR Sniper Scope



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

I saw this up top on an advertisement. On sale for $99.99
*Does anyone have an opinion on this scope?*

http://www.shopbarska.com/Riflescope-4_16x50_IR_Sniper_Scope_by_Barska_red_Ir_mil_dot.html

I have a Barska now but at 100 yards (@ full zoom) a 12" target looks tiny. :blink:

I would be very happy to get a mil-spec green dot sniper scope for $99 if it's able to reach out that far.

Thanks.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You get what you pay for. You buy $100 scope thats what you got.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Splittine said:


> You get what you pay for. You buy $100 scope thats what you got.


multiply that amount by about 10 and get a Swarovski or a NightForce!!


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Splittine said:


> You get what you pay for. You buy $100 scope thats what you got.


yep.

For a hundred bucks you "might" get a half-assed decent fixed power scope around 4x.

Always beware the words "sniper" or "tactical" also. Nothing but a marketing come on that's way over used.

Both the glass and erectors in cheap scopes are mostly junk.

Now having speared the cheap scopes. you can put one on a deer getter that's only used during hunting season where the adjusters are only rarely moved and get years of use out of one..... IF you can find one that isn't blurry or POI doesn't shift when you move the power ring...

My brother has a cheap Tasco 3x9 that he's had on his 30-06 for 15yrs. He sighted it in at 6X and has never moved it. But he shoots at most a half a box of ammo a year out of it....


----------



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah I understand that cheap stuff = cheap stuff, but I guess the MSRP of $350 is just to make the $99 look like you're getting a quality scope at a really good price.

Just thought I would see what others thought. I can't afford a $1000 scope.

So is there any scope that will hold settings and can reach beyond 100 yards without being blurry?

Maybe around $300? Thanks again.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

you can definitely get a decent-enough scope for $300. what are you gonna be doing? deer hunting? plinking? what caliber rifle is this going on?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Those high power "sniper" or "tactical" cheapo scopes are sometimes fuzzy but also your early morning and late evening hours, will be hard to see due to the clarity also....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> what are you gonna be doing? deer hunting? plinking? what caliber rifle is this going on?


+1
Thats the biggest question. Are you using it for hunting for paper shooting. You can get a decent scope for $300 for either.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

You can get a quality Redfield scope made by Leopold for $160, I would trust that more than this one, Optics Planet


----------



## thadley01 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nikon has some good quality scopes in that price range as well. Not like their top of the line but good quality hunting scopes.


----------

